# Supporting a Confessional PCA Church Plant



## Hamalas (Dec 7, 2018)

Before my wife and I left Kansas to come to seminary in Grand Rapids, we were heavily involved in a PCA church plant called Kirk of the Plains. My Dad is the church planting Pastor who has been faithfully working to establish this new church just outside of Wichita, Kansas. My Dad is one of my heroes: he's in his mid-fifties, a time when many people are seeking secure positions so they can look towards retirement. But he left a good job at a good church (the largest PCA church in our area) to try and start a new work in an area that doesn't have any PCA presence.

God has done some wonderful things since they started weekly worship services last summer. God's provided them with an affordable meeting place in a strip mall right on main street and they've been able to purchase chairs and Psalter-Hymnals (they're using the new OPC/URC songbook) for their worship. A number of young couples and young families have started coming and the numbers have doubled over the past year (they've gone from around 25 people to around 50). People are growing in grace and godliness, and people from non-Reformed churches are coming along to worship services, Bible studies, and discussion groups. They regularly do outreach events in the park that have connected with people from the community (both believers and non-believers) and are actively looking for ways to faithfully proclaim the gospel to their neighbors. The ultimate goal is not just to establish this church, but to use this as a springboard to plant confessional Presbyterian churches throughout Kansas (the PCA has churches in a few of the big cities, but smaller towns are often overlooked).

The reason I'm writing all of this is two-fold:

1) For those of us who pray for a confessional revival in the PCA, works like this should be good news! I hope that we can all be encouraged to see what God is doing. There are many stories like the one I’m sharing that don’t get much “press.” We all hear about mega-church silliness or progressive compromises, but there are thousands of faithful pastors and faithful churches that are working to advance the Kingdom, so let’s be encouraged!

2) This work is growing, but it is still young and fragile. Kirk of the Plains has had to raise its own support from day one. Since it was not planted by any one particular church there is no mother church to help support or fund it. The Presbytery has encouraged the work but has not been able to support it financially. Amazingly, God has provided financially for this fledgling work. They’ve managed to operate about $18,000 under their budget and most of their funding comes from the faithful tithing of members inside the church itself. But they are still small, and their cash reserves are starting to dip low.

If you believe that we need more confessional Presbyterian churches, would you consider supporting this work? It would be wonderful to see a broader pool of people (and churches) coming together to pray for this church plant. You can sign up to receive prayer requests here and if the you’re in a position to give, you can do that by clicking here.

Church planting is hard work (many of you know that!) but there are some wonderful things happening at Kirk of the Plains. Even a small one-time gift can be a big boost and encouragement. Thanks, friends, for taking the time to read this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Edifying 1


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 10, 2018)

Also, if others have encouraging stories of similar works I would love to hear about them!


----------



## Edward (Dec 10, 2018)

Hamalas said:


> Kirk of the Plains has had to raise its own support from day one.



One question comes to mind.

If they are
-highly confessional
-get no denominational or presbytery support or even support from the well established church that the founding pastor had formerly served
-and reject the denominational materials in favor of those promulgated by other denominations

Why affiliate with the PCA rather than a denomination more in line with their views?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 10, 2018)

Edward said:


> One question comes to mind.
> 
> If they are
> -highly confessional
> ...



Several reasons:

- the people involved have a history with the PCA
- the people involved have a heart for the PCA
- there is still ample room for confessional churches in the PCA (think of Twin Lakes Fellowship or the Gospel Reformation Network to get a feel for what I mean)
- there are still many strengths that the PCA has that no other Presbyterian or Reformed denomination in America currently has (with all due respect and love to our various NAPARC brothers!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bookslover (Dec 12, 2018)

The church has a very clean, well-organized website. I'm impressed!


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 12, 2018)

bookslover said:


> The church has a very clean, well-organized website. I'm impressed!



I'll tell my Dad! He's the webmaster as well as the Pastor.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 13, 2018)

Is there any particular reason his old church is not financially supporting this new plant? Probably financial, I'm sure.


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 13, 2018)

bookslover said:


> Is there any particular reason his old church is not financially supporting this new plant? Probably financial, I'm sure.



I think you're probably right. There is no animosity or division between them. I just think the established church had other ministry priorities they wanted to focus on.


----------

